# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Next question about LEDs

## chalkyt

Thanks for all the replies to my previous post. I think I have found what I am looking for at Lumin8Lighting. Thanks Metrix... but as you suggested they are a bit slow replying to my question about throat length and other stuff. 
So, this question is about the internal configuration. I seem to have two options... both are Edison COB GU10 3000K 9W 120 degree beam. One has a single 9W light source and the other has 3x3W light sources. Both have 500-600lm output and are the same price.  
The application is a four head light fitting for a kitchen where a flood of light rather than several spots is preferred. Any comments or experience on which configuration is best?

----------


## commodorenut

I have had both types.  I recently swapped out some very old ( >8 years) 3-led 9w GU10s for some new "COB" 9w GU10s (which are many small LEDs in an array that looks like a single emitter - called "chip on board") and the new ones give a much more even light right across the beam spread, whereas the old 3-led ones seemed to have hot & cold spots on the floor & bench under them.   
Could have just been that they were early technology, and modern 3-led ones may not be as noticeable.   
The ones I got were good quality back then, and most have lasted >8 years.  They are a good 70mm high in the alloy body, and had special gimble fittings that had the extra space to accommodate them.

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks for the reply. That answers the question... I checked the details and one of the options is COB, the other isn't. Interesting that the original LEDs that I am replacing have 3 emitters and one of the concern is uneven spread of light. Sounds like the COB version is the way to go.

----------

